# Some Bad Muther F'in



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice pics. you do know you can just right click on their image, copy the url into an IMG tag and you dont have to reupload it.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I figured it would save me from having to answer all of the same questions twice also (size, tankmates, aggression, etc). If you would prefer I not link to pfish I'll repost them all over here. Thanks for the tip though.

EDIT: I was just thinking about what I typed and I didn't want to make it sound like I was being an ass and didn't want to answer any questions. If you want to know something please feel free to ask.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I figured it would save me from having to answer all of the same questions twice also (size, tankmates, aggression, etc). If you would prefer I not link to pfish I'll repost them all over here. Thanks for the tip though.
> 
> EDIT: I was just thinking about what I typed and I didn't want to make it sound like I was being an ass and didn't want to answer any questions. If you want to know something please feel free to ask.


 It just always amazes me, if people want to take part in this community, why direct the discussions to another







Just informing you of that option. Do what you want.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

whao great setup..maybe i missed it but how many gallons is that... 240?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

yeah it's 240

I have done the same thing in reverse (linked to pfury from pfish) and never had a problem. I didn't realize it would be an issue. I thought we were "friendly" boards. I'm at work so I'll move pics to here when I get a minute, please don't delete thread. I wasn't trying to direct discussion to pfish, I had just already answered a few questions there that would probably be asked here also. I even invited people here to ask more questions.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> yeah it's 240
> 
> I have done the same thing in reverse (linked to pfury from pfish) and never had a problem. I didn't realize it would be an issue. I thought we were "friendly" boards. I'm at work so I'll move pics to here when I get a minute, please don't delete thread. I wasn't trying to direct discussion to pfish, I had just already answered a few questions there that would probably be asked here also. I even invited people here to ask more questions.


 Your overreacting. Your topic is in absolutely no danger of being removed. I could care less if it is linked, I just wrote down a thought. Chill.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Hope we are on the same page now Xenon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i want to see the pics dude!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Hope these work. Sorry for earlier confusion:


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Another


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

More


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

More


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Gulp


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

oh yeah!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those... f*cking... own...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

He's mad at me


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I will eat you


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

The fish crib


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks again for the tip Xenon, It made the transfer pretty easy. I'll remember to use it in the future.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

omg








what size are those beauties?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

well if you had right clicked on the image and gone to properties you couldve copied the URL into


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm on a mac at work and right clicking is a pain(as there isn't one) so I just saved to desktop & reuploaded them.

Harley: about 12", one slightly more, one slightly less


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Harley: about 12", one slightly more, one slightly less


 WOW Friggen Awesome


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Maybe you can convince Xenon to have a tank of the month (totm) like fotm, because yours would win...maybe


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those guys are awesome


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what specie are these particular bass, again?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dble post


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Maybe you can convince Xenon to have a tank of the month (totm) like fotm, because yours would win...maybe


 already has been one ........

Fish-o-Fury won.........


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damn those did turn out to be Monoculus.. i thought they would be ocellaris for sure.. lol oh well.

fantastic looking cichla dude.. awsome tank..

i sugest you get a couple more Gar though, then your tank will rock.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

speechless


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> speechless


me too man :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW..obm..awesome shots...beautiful bass


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*cking sweet man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, incredible animals and the tank is a work of art!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Great pics









I'm already taking in pics for the next np-potm


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

ure tank rocks dude and gorgeous fish

u should give lessons on taking tank pics


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys.


----------

